# "With our exit in sight, how will we honour those who served?"



## The Bread Guy (29 Sep 2010)

Very good question - this from CBC.ca, shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._


> Canada has to find a way to honour our soldiers who fought in Afghanistan, not just tiptoe away from an uncompleted mission, Brian Stewart argues.
> 
> With barely 10 months to wrap up our combat mission in Afghanistan, I sense this nation is going to stumble out of that war the same way we stumbled into it. That is, without much forethought and with the minimal engagement of Parliament.
> 
> ...


----------

